# يقارن بـ / يقارن مع



## Noriko Tan

السلام عليكم
أيّهما أصح وأكثر استخدامًا:

*يقارن الشيء/الشخص بــالشيء/الشخص*
أم
*يقارن الشيء/الشخص مع الشيء/الشخص*


----------



## cherine

وعليكم السلام،

على حد علمي، الاستخدام الصحيح هو (ب)، في حين أن (مع) هي ترجمة حرفية من الفرنسية.​


----------



## Noriko Tan

شكرًا شيرين. أنا أيضًا أظن أنّ استخدام (ب) أنسب، لكن عندما أبحث عن التعبيرين يظهر لي نفس العدد من النتائج في غوغل. مما يعني أن استخدام (مع) شائع أيضًا.
ماذا عن (يتحدّث إلى) و (ويتحدّث مع)، أيهما أنسب برأيكِ؟


----------



## cherine

أظن أن الاثنين سليمان، والاختلاف في حرف الجر يغيّر المعنى. لكن يجب أن تفتح موضوعًا جديدًا خاصًا بهذا السؤال


----------



## Noriko Tan

شكرًا لك، 
السؤال خطر على بالي فجأة فذكرته، هل هنالك داعٍ لموضوع جديد؟
بالمناسبة، أنا فتاة


----------



## cherine

عفوًا  يجب أن تفتحي موضوعًا جديدًا فهذه هي قواعد المنتدى: كل سؤال يجب أن يكون له موضوعًا منفصلاً لتنظيم المنتدى وتسهيل العثور على المناقشات السابقة


----------



## Noriko Tan

سأنتبه إلى ذلك في المرّات القادمة إن شاء الله.


----------



## Xence

سلام

عندما نتصفح المراجع القديمة ، نرى أن المقارنة تكون دائما *بين *شيئين .. فنقول "قارنت *بين *كذا *و* كذا" .. أما استخدام حروف الجر فهو حديث ، وغالب الظن أنه محاكاة لإحدى اللغات الأوربية ، كما أشارت إلى ذلك شيرين .. وعموما فإن رواج هذه الاستخدامات حاليا يجعلها مفهومة ولا تثير أي لبس . ا​


----------



## Noriko Tan

شكرًا لك Xence.
بالتأكيد هذه الاستخدامات مفهومة، لكنّي كنت اتساءل حول الاستخدام الأصح في اللغة العربية


----------



## I.K.S.

بالعودة إلى اسم الفاعل "قارن" نفسه وجذره "قرن" يتضح ان الاصح هو عبارة قارن بين أو قارن ب في ما يخص مدلول المقارنة 
حيث أن معنى فعل قارن يفيد المقابلة والجمع والتسوية وكذلك قرن,كأن يقال : قارن بين عمر و زيد أو قرن بين الرجل وزوجه او قرن بين حج وعمرة الى غير ذلك
وقد يكون قول عبارة " قارن مع "صحيحا لكن بقصد الجمع فقط و ليس في محل المقارنة كما هو شائع .فمثلا لو قال أحدهم : قارن بين الشخص و الصورة لن يماثل ذاك أبدا قول :قارن الشخص مع الصورة
ففي الاولى نسنبط مدلول المقارنة أما في الثانية فنستنبط مدلول المعية و الجمع فقط وكأن هناك طرف ثالث هو المقارن قد تم السكوت عنه وهذا خطأ  ,و الله أعلم


----------



## Noriko Tan

شكرًا جزيلًا لك، شرحك وافي جدًا.
لكن هنالك نقطة لم أفهمها؛ ما قصدك ب "وكأن هناك طرف ثالث هو المقارن قد تم السكوت عنه"؟


----------



## I.K.S.

على الرحب...سأعطي مثالا
لو أننا قلنا :قارن المعلم بين عمر وزيد ,أو قارن المعلم عمرا بزيد هنا تكون الجملة تامة سواء من حيث اللغة أو المنطق
لكن لو فلنا :قارن المعلم عمرا مع زيد ,ثم سكتنا...لكن بمن يا ترى مادام عمر مع زيد ؟
فكما تعلمين لفظ "مع" حسب أمهات المعاجم يفيد المصاحبة والرفقة والجمع بين شيئين أو شخصين وليس التفريق بينهما أو المفاضلة,
 كقوله تعالى{وَاصْبِرُوا إِنَّ _اللَّهَ_ مَعَ _الصَّابِرِينَ_}أو كقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم " _المرء مع من أحب_ "’و الأمثلة كثيرة ,إذن كيف نجعل من لفظ يدل على الجمع و المصاحبة إلى أداة للتفاضل في نفس الوقت؟ 
لكن لو قلنا: قارن المعلم عمرا مع زيد بباقي التلاميذ (وبمثل هذا قصدت الطرف الثالث),وكأن عمرا وزيدا هنا ليسا ندين لبعضهما أو في محل مفاضلة بل هما معا ندين لبقية التلاميذ  
*https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...ILqswxcprlnRXQgTfuqg3w&bvm=bv.104819420,d.bGQ*


----------



## Noriko Tan

بارك الله فيك. أصبح القصد واضحًا تمامًا
شكرا جزيلا


----------

